# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  تبين شعرج للركبة وكثيف وناعم مالج غير زيت مريـم الهندي العجيب الي خبل الكل مع التجارب

## مـــــريم

مرحبا خواتي

قبل كل شي فديتكن هالزيت الروووعه من الهند ويوصلني بكميات ويخلص تبارك الله عليه زحمة من برع المنتدى وداخله ..

خـوااتي تبـغـون شعـوركـم تـطـول بسـرعه وتـكثف لا تساقط ولا صلع ولا قشرة وينضرب فيها المثل والكـل راح يسألج عن سـر طول شـعـرج وكثافته وحلاته.. والنتيحه بعد اسبوعين من الاستخدام المنتظم بإذن الله تعالى وعن تجربة مني شخصيا









زيـــــــــــــــت مريـــــــــــــــــــم







هالزيت العجيب عليه طلب من خارج المنتدى ومن برع الدولة وأنا ما فكرت اتاجر فيه الا لما شفت النتيجه لأن هذي سمعه وانا مابي اغش حد.. خواتي انا ماخذة طريقته من وحده هندية .. شعرها ماشاء الله جريب الركبة وكثيف .. وتحلف لو استخدمتي هالزيت مع الطريقة سنه بس .. شعرج راح يوصل للركبة مع ان شعري لتحت جتفي بشوي ..وقالتلي بعد 3 شهور راح يوصل لخصرج .. وجربته لي اسبوعين والله العظيم طول شعري بس انا احطه 3 ايام افشعري او 4 وبعدها أغسله وكل يوم أحط قبل لا انام اشوي عشان اضمن ان الزيت افروة راسي.. وقالتلي
قبل لا احط الزيت أرج الغرشة عشان تختلط المكونات وأحط الزيت بعد ما اغسل شعري وأنشفه بالفوطه عدل يعني فروة الراس اتكون جاااااااااافة لأن المسامات مفتوحه واعقصه والزيت لو يتم يوم او 2 او3 او 4 ايام افشعرج بعد اوكي مايضر بالعكس مفيد جدا ..يعني الأفضل انه يطول بالأيام افشعرج يعني 3 ايام وبعدها تغسلينه وترجعين اتحطينه لثلاث ايام وهكذا مستمر لحد ما يطول ويكثف(هذي طريقتها) وبعدها اقطعيه عادي ماراح يضرج ابدا ولا راح يتساقط واعتني فيه.. ولي ما اتريده يطول اتحطه 6او7او 8ساعات او اتنام فيه لليوم الثاني 

والزيت بمجرد ما تتعود عليه فروة الراس راح يطول ابسررررررعه.. وينفع للصغار والكبار وللحامل وريحته مقبوووووووولة .. 


ملاحظة .. اختي استخدمته بدون ماي عاادي اتحطه بليل وتغسله الصبح وطول شعرها وكثف ما شاء الله فإنتي حرة.


فلي حابه ..سعر الزيت 350 درهم والعلبتين وطالع بحسب الوحدة اب300وللجملة ولاصحاب الصالونات سعر حلووووووووووووووووووووو للي حابه اتبيعه خارج المنتدى ..او .. او.... ..

وأنصح بستخدام شامبو للأطفال ..أو شامبو الخيل main-tail ولا تاخذون معاه البلسم لأنه ما ينفع ابد يسبب تساقط الشعر وينباع في سبنس.. بوظبي..دبي ..الشارجه.. وسعره 28 درهم
أو استخدمن شامبو الصبار ينباع في الصيدليات او شامبو نزورال.. 


التجـــــــــــــــــــارب وعندي وايد لكن ع المبايل وبين صفحات المواضيع السابقة وهذي بعضها



> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشوشة 
> هلا اختي مريم 
> شحالج ؟..
> انا السنة اللي طافت طلبت منج زيت مريم والصراااحه النتيييييييجه خببببببببببببببببااااااااااال x خباااااااااااااال 
> 
> يعني صدق عجيب هالزيت وايد احبه 
> المهم مابطول عيلج 
> بغيت اطلب 4 غرش .. على ماعتقد قريت اعلانج
> ( اشتري 3 ب 900 و احد هديه الج) 
> ...






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مـــــريم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اشتقت لج
> 
> ...





> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحفةنادرة 
> صراااااااااااااحة صراااااااااااااااااحة وبدوووووووووووووووون مجاااااااااااااااااااملة 
> 
> الزييييييييييييييييييييت في قمة الروووووووووووووعه بس الصرااحه واايد طول عليه 
> 
> على الشعر الي يطيييييييح مني كل فروتي شعر صغير بس انا وحده ما اوااضب عليه ويووم كنت استعمله يوميااا كان شعره تو شعرتين يطييحن بس انا وحده كسووووووله بس انشاءالله من اليووم بحاول اوااضب علية ه وبقوولك النتيجه بعد شهر الله يزااج خيررررررر ويوفقج يا رب 
> 
> وانشاءالله من يخلص بطلب منه ثاني مره لانه واايد تم عندي لاني ما استعمله كثير من شهر 3 ولا وصل النص ^_&
> بس والله واايد فادني وتسلمين اختي على هذاا الزيت الي في قمه الرووووووووووووعه 
> ...





> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MaZyo0onT-AD 
> ربيعتي تستخدمه و واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد تمدحه و نصحتني فيييه لي عوده باذن الله





> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فديتني ريماني 
> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مـــــريم 
> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فديتني ريماني 
> السلام عليج اختى 
> ...





> حرمة حمد :
> أنا جربته 
> ما شاء الله شعري طول 
> كان قبل لين جتفي الحين لين نص ظهري 
> بس ماغلظ لأني أنا صاكيني بعين محسوده من جي
> بس من ناحية الطول طول الصراحه واتحسين بالفرق وبتلاحظين





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 
> اشحالج الغالية؟ اول شيء حبيت اشكرج ع هالموضوع الحلوواشكرجهدج ^^ وحدة من الربع نصحتني اني استعمل زيتج وانا الصراحة اللي سمعت عنه انوا يجنن ونصحوني فيه وانا حابة اكون وحدة من الزبائن عندج واشتري زيت مريم بس حبيت اتواصل معاج ونتفق ع السعر وان شالله خير والله يوفقج ^^









> سالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خ-_-و 
> الصراحة انا جربته واااااااايد مرتاحة حقه احس نعم شعري وخف التساقط وجاري الاستمرار لين ماأوصل لطول المناسب 
> وانا من كثر مارتحت له افكر اطلب مرة ثانيه معنه الي عندي ماخلص لين الحين
> 
> ويزاها الله الف خير على هالزيت






> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة megastore 
> 
> 
> اشحالج مريم و اخبارج 
> ابا اشكرج للمره المليون على هالززيت وعلى بياض الويهه فديتج كل ربيعاتي جربنه مب بس انا و كلهن بينت عليهن النتيجه الحمد الله
> خلصت الغراش مالتي والباجيات وزعتهن عالحبايب هههه
> 
> الحين مادري كم استخدمته اظن 3 شهور !
> ...






> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آبدويه ستآآيل 
> 
> فديتج يا مريم الزيت كلمة زين شوي عليه والله .. ماشاء الله شعري فشهرين بس كثف وطول شوي قبل شعري واايد خفيف واحينه الكل 
> 
> يقولي شو تسوي حق شعرج .. بديت اخاف عليه من الحسد والله .. ومشكووورة الغلآ ..








> سالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وردة الدار 
> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مـــــريم 
> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وردة الدار 
> اشحالج وشخبارج...
> بغيت غرشة وحده من الزيت الفنان لأن الي عندي قرب يخلص... 
> 
> 
> ...







> وردة لا تذبل 
> أنا جربته صرااااحه روووووعه اشوي عليه ...
> مووووووووووفجه الغلا ..





> وردة لا تذبل 
> أنا جربته صرااااحه روووووعه اشوي عليه ...
> مووووووووووفجه الغلا .. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عذآب 
> ^__^
> ...







> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وردة الدار 
> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مـــــريم 
> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وردة الدار 
> اشحالج وشخبارج...
> بغيت غرشة وحده من الزيت الفنان لأن الي عندي قرب يخلص... 
> 
> 
> ...





للجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــادات ارسال رسالة على الخاص تشمل..
الاسم ............
الرقم .............
الاماره.............
العدد...............

ولمراااسلتي لغير العضوات ومن خارج المنتدى يرجى الضغط هناااا
http://xanax.********.com/
وكتابة العدد والاسم والاماره والرقم

ولخواتي من برع الدوله بطرشلهم 3 وطالع ويسمحولي اقل من جي ما اقدر..

الزيت يوصلج للبيت عن طريق شركة سلم واستلم 30 درهم وأتمنى من كل وحدة تاخذ الزيت اتحط تجربتها ع العام والتوفيج للجميع..

وهذا رابط موضوعي الجديم

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=705184


لا اتفوتين الفرصة لو اتلفين ع كل الزيوت مردج لزيت مريم فلا اتضيعين وقتج وثقي فيه.. حياااااااااااج
عزيزتي إن كنت تبحثين عن الجمال ..فا اعلمي أن الشعر الطويل سر جمال كل امرأة ..وسر عشق الرجال




خواتي اربيعتي اتفصل عبي وايد حلوه لكن لانها مزحومه ما اتسوي بالحبة يعني للي حابه اتسوي مجموعه 7 وطالع بنات الجامعه ولي بتعرس الخ حياها واسعارها للعباة ما تتعدى 700 والعبي تسوى 2000 وطالع اذا جادة بطرشلج جمن صورة من مبايلي واطرشيلي قياس واحد يعني مش لثلاث واربع بنات جي بتتلخبط لان وايد طلبات عندها غير جيه رجاء مابي وحدة اتضيع وقتنا لنا وربي مزحومين ومب فايجين ابدا ابدا .. يعني الي حابة اتفصل ع طول بتوصلها الصور وتحدد جمن عبايه وطرش المبلغ كامل ع الانصاري وكل عبايه بتاخذ يومين والتطريز والمناسبات اسبوع والتوفيج للجميع :Smile: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## الملكة UAE

موفقة

----------


## احلام تونس

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين ,, اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك ,, لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ..

----------


## (أم منصور)

بالتوفيج

----------


## أحلى ملك

بالتوفييييييييق

----------


## فراشه المنتدى



----------


## أسرار111

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتـــــــك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضـــــــالك 

وأعوذ بك ,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقـــــك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتـــــك 
وتذهب عني أفضالــــك

----------


## مـــــريم

شكرا ع المرور العطر حبيباتي الغاليات

----------


## مـــــريم

الحمدلله

----------


## مـــــريم

الحمدلله

----------


## مـــــريم

الحمدلله

----------


## مـــــريم

لا اله الا الله

----------


## مـــــريم

الحمدلله

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

موفقه

----------


## مـــــريم

الحمد لله

----------


## مـــــريم

سبحان الله

----------


## مـــــريم

الحمدلله

----------


## مـــــريم

لا اله الا الله

----------


## ام غايوتى

*ربي يوووفقج*

----------


## مـــــريم

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتـــــــك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضـــــــالك 

وأعوذ بك ,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقـــــك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتـــــك 
وتذهب عني أفضالــــك

----------


## مـــــريم

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتـــــــك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضـــــــالك 

وأعوذ بك ,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقـــــك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتـــــك 
وتذهب عني أفضالــــك

----------


## مـــــريم

الحمدلله

----------


## مـــــريم

الحمدلله

----------


## مـــــريم

الحمدلله

----------


## مـــــريم

الحمدلله

----------


## هاجس انثى

هب كل النتايج مسره لاسف

يمكن يناسب حد وحد ابد ما يناسبه

----------


## مـــــريم

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتـــــــك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضـــــــالك 

وأعوذ بك ,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقـــــك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتـــــك 
وتذهب عني أفضالــــك

----------


## مـــــريم

لا اله الا الله

----------


## مـــــريم

الحمدلله

----------


## مـــــريم

سبحان الله

----------


## مـــــريم

سبحان الله

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

>>.>>>>

----------


## badrya

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

وصلتني دفعة يديدة من الهند الي حابة حياها الله والسموحه لخواتي الي اتاخرت عليهم :Smile:

----------


## مـــــريم

هلا ومرحبا

----------


## مـــــريم

..........

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

هلا وغلا

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

..........ز

----------


## مـــــريم

:>
:>
:*
 :Smile: 
:@
:<

----------


## سلامه البلوشي

بالتوؤفييج

----------


## مـــــريم

........ز

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## مـــــريم

?>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## إيمان العلي

الله يووفقج يارب

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>.

----------


## مـــــريم

..........

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## عسولة الامارات

موفقه إن شاء الله ^_^’

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>.>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

.....زز..

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

..........

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

.......ز

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## حرم_قناصUAE

اختي يطول الشعر الي ما يطول وراثي يعني ؟

وكم حجم العلبة؟

----------


## AL WAFA



----------


## مـــــريم

....ز..

----------


## مـــــريم

500 مل دبة ماي مسافي

----------


## مـــــريم

واختي يطول ولجميع انواع الشعر

----------


## بحر الهواجس

موفقه غاليتي

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

...........

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

كل ال طرشولي مسجات ع المبايل باجر برد عليهم اسمحولي تعبانه

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

......تم الرد على جميع المسجات وجاري تجميع الطلبات حيا الله الجميع

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

> كيف الحال يالغاليه
> 
> فديتج انا مدحت دهانج لربيعتيه وتبا رقمج عشان تطلب الها ولهلها
> 
> بالتوفيق يالغاليه

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>.

----------


## مـــــريم

صباحكن ورد

----------


## مـــــريم

..........

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

..........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## الغزال2009

للرفع

----------


## الغزال2009

11111111111111

----------


## الغزال2009

2222222222222

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## نحله ملونه

بالتوفيق ان شاااااااااااء الله

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## الجـــوري@

استغفر الله و أتوب إليه

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

/,,,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

[QUOTE=~ DISASTER]


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ~ DISASTER
> 
> مرحبا اختي
> 
> انا صاحبة الرقم
> تحيديني خخخ ؟
> 
> انا قبل اسبوع راده من السفر علاج^^
> 
> ...

----------


## مـــــريم

.؟......

----------


## احتاجك..

ابــــــــــ

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شا ء الله

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

............

----------


## مها الشحي

بالتوفيق ان شاءالله

----------


## مـــــريم

........ز

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

جاري تجميع الطلبات جربت الدفعة اتخلص .. حياااكم

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

...........

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

........ز

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>.

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,و

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## rozee

« اللَّهُمَّ آتِنَا في الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً ، وفي الآخِرةِ حَسنَةً ، وَقِنَا عَذابَ النَّارِ »

----------


## متفائله دوما

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتـــــــك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضـــــــالك 

وأعوذ بك ,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقـــــك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتـــــك 
وتذهب عني أفضالــــك

----------


## الموج الثائر

*موفقـــــــــة الغالية..*

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## ~ DISASTER

الزيت وصلني اختي مريم ^^
اليوم تارريييخ 9-1 
وهذااااااا اووول يوم استخدم الزيت مع عقب ماقطعت عنه
رااااااااااااااجعه 9-2 بالنتايج ان شاء الله ^^

ياارب يطول يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

مشكوره حبيبتي

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

> الزيت وصلني اختي مريم ^^
> اليوم تارريييخ 9-1 
> وهذااااااا اووول يوم استخدم الزيت مع عقب ماقطعت عنه
> رااااااااااااااجعه 9-2 بالنتايج ان شاء الله ^^
> 
> ياارب يطول يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
> 
> مشكوره حبيبتي


فديتج حبيبتي ان شاء الله يوصل شعرج للركبة وبتبشريني.

----------


## مـــــريم

حيااااكم خواتي ورقمي 0508724184 مريم

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## عجيـد الريم

للامانه والله انا خذت عنج هالزيت من فترة جدا طويله 

تقريبا من سنه او زود وسبحان الله كنت مسافره واستخدمته واانا مسافرة وبعدين حطيته فالاغراض وضاع ورديت حصلته 

للامانه في كلامي ان الزيت روعه شويه عليه والله يحتاج الى استخدام مستمر 

بس انا لاحظت التحسن في شعري من اول استخدام 

حسيت شعري روعه ولو اني استمر عليه والله اتوقع بحصل نتيجه روعه بس ظروف دراستي والبرد تمنعني اغسل شعري باستمرار 

بس حبيت افيدالبنات

----------


## بنت قرهود

موفقه

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## ديــايــه

*بالتـــوفيـــق ...*

----------


## مـــــريم

> للامانه والله انا خذت عنج هالزيت من فترة جدا طويله 
> 
> تقريبا من سنه او زود وسبحان الله كنت مسافره واستخدمته واانا مسافرة وبعدين حطيته فالاغراض وضاع ورديت حصلته 
> 
> للامانه في كلامي ان الزيت روعه شويه عليه والله يحتاج الى استخدام مستمر 
> 
> بس انا لاحظت التحسن في شعري من اول استخدام 
> 
> حسيت شعري روعه ولو اني استمر عليه والله اتوقع بحصل نتيجه روعه بس ظروف دراستي والبرد تمنعني اغسل شعري باستمرار 
> ...




مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورة الغالية ع ذكر تجربتج والله يسعدج ووفجج يارب  :Smile:

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>.

----------


## مـــــريم

....ز

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## حلمي الامومه

يسعد صباحك اختي باسالك هل ممكن توصليه للسعوديه 
وكم سعره بالريال السعودي

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## tresor

سبحان الله
والحمدللهً
ولا إله إلا الله
والله وأكبر

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

خواتي اجمع الطلبات لباجر حياكم وصلتني دفعة يديدة من الهند للتواصل طرشولي مسج بالبيانات 0508724184مريم

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

.............

----------


## مـــــريم

..............

----------


## مـــــريم

.............

----------


## وردة لا تذبل

لا إله إلا الله محمدا رسول الله ... صلى الله عليه وسلم ..

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

..........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## شذى عطري

ماشا الله انا قريت كل التعليقات تقريبا والنتايج اغلبها تسر 
بس ابي اعرف انا احين شعري يوصل لاخر ظهري لو ابيه يوصل لركبتي باذن الله بهالزيت كم يبالي من الوقت؟ وكم يوم في الاسبوع استخدمه؟وشو الافضل استخدمه وشعري فيه ماي ولا استخدمه وشعري مبلل؟

----------


## السيدة ملعقة

خاطري اجرب الزيت
ماشي دسكاونت  :Smile:  ولا تست

----------


## مـــــريم

حيااااااكم كمية يديدة

----------


## مـــــريم

> خاطري اجرب الزيت
> ماشي دسكاونت  ولا تست


فديتج امسوية عرض اخذي 3 وولج 1 مجانا ..

----------


## مـــــريم

> ماشا الله انا قريت كل التعليقات تقريبا والنتايج اغلبها تسر 
> بس ابي اعرف انا احين شعري يوصل لاخر ظهري لو ابيه يوصل لركبتي باذن الله بهالزيت كم يبالي من الوقت؟ وكم يوم في الاسبوع استخدمه؟وشو الافضل استخدمه وشعري فيه ماي ولا استخدمه وشعري مبلل؟



شكرا فديتج نورتي صفحتي .. الهندية تنصح بالاستخدام المنتظم سنة وبيوصل من الجتف للركبة بإذن الله والاستخدام بعد ما تغسلين شعرج واتنشفينة.. ويستخدم بعد كل غسله يعني بعد 3 او 4 واغعسل واحط وهكذا  :Smile:  والحمدلله الزيت فوق الروووعه..

----------


## مـــــريم

حياكم الله باجر اطرش الطلبات  :Smile:

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

..............

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

...........

----------


## مـــــريم

..............

----------


## مـــــريم

..............

----------


## مـــــريم

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـــــريم

............

----------


## مـــــريم

............

----------


## الجرح ارحم

بالتوفيييييج

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

.>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## أرمينية

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## مـــــريم

............

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,

----------


## حرم ناصر ..

اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>.

----------


## مـــــريم

أجمع الطلبات ليوم السبت الصبح حياكم من جديد :Smile:

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

جمعه طيبة  :Smile:

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

بالتوفييييج..
ومبروك ع الوظيفة  :Smile:

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

> بالتوفييييج..
> ومبروك ع الوظيفة


الله يبارك فيج حياتي :Smile:

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

......

----------


## مـــــريم

...........

----------


## مـــــريم

........ز

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

> هلا اختي 
> 
> انا كنت طالبه من فتره منج زيت مريم 
> بس المشكله اني ما ادوام عليه بس الصراحه في فرق عن قبل 
> 
> وحبيت اطلب وحده زياده حق وحده من هليه 
> اذا ما عليج امر بغيت زيت مريم

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

باجي اشوي وتخلص هالدفعه حياكن

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

> انا استخدم زيت مريم الحين كملت اسبوعين احطه ثلاث الى اربع ايام و اغسله بشامبو جونسون لين الحين حسيت بنعومه و شعري بدا يصحصح وان شاء الله مستمره عليه و بخبركم بالنتايج

----------


## مـــــريم

> كل زيت انا احسه مفيد لكــــــــــــــــــــن تستمرين عليه !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> و انا استخدم زيت مـــريم من الصيف و قطعت شهر عنه و رديت استخدمه
> و النتيجه حلوه و الحمدلله !! و نبتلي شعر صغااارر و و يطوول بسرعه بمجرد ما يتعود عليه الشعر.,

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>.

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

...........ز

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

رباه لا أعلم ما تحمله لي الأيام .. لكن ثقتي بأنك معي تكفيني !

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

كمية يديده وصللللت :Smile:

----------


## مـــــريم

..........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## بنت زعل

الله يوفقج

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## حشورة الامارات

بالتوفيق يا اختي

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## كيووته^^

السلام عليكم 
اختي لوسمحتي ابا اعرف كم ملي في غرشة الزيت 
وشكرا

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

500 ملي حياتي

----------


## مـــــريم

ز.........ز

----------


## مـــــريم

..........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

..........

----------


## مـــــريم

..........

----------


## a11

موفقة يالغالية

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>.

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

......

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

...........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

.ز........ز

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## ~ DISASTER

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غرام الروح
> 
> السلام عليكم اختي الكريمة
> 
> 
> لو امكن اختي الفاضلة ممكن تعرفيني على زيت مريم وخواصه وكيف كان شعرك وحالته ومتى بدأت تظهر نتائجة لان شعري تالف بمعني الكلمة واحتاج شئ للمعالجة وكم سعر الزيت ولكي الشكر
> 
> 
> هلاا
> ...

----------


## غرام الروح

السلام عليكم اختي مريم
حابة اسالك عبوة الزيت تكفي كم من الزمن هل تكفي الشهر ، انا شعري تالف بمعني الكلمة تقصف قصير ومتكسر وضعيف النمو وكله شكله كانه محروق ومقصوص بمقص من اثر الفرد والتمليس تعتقدي بعد كم من الزمن يتعدل،وهل ممكن تراعيني في السعر شوية ام لا

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

مشكووووووووووووووووره حبيبتي ماقصرتي..

----------


## مـــــريم

~ DISASTER

مشكوووووووووره عيوني ما قصرتي والاخت غرام يكفيج اكثر عن شهر ورقمي0508724184

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

وصلتني دفعه يديدة من الهند حياااااكم

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## om mozoun

اختي لو سمحتي هل انتي اللي تسوين الزيت و لا تييبينه من برا و شو مكوناته و هل اختبرتيه فالمختبر لأني وايد اتحسس و ابي منه اذا يكثف الشعر

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

من برع عيوني .

----------


## مـــــريم

.......ز

----------


## مـــــريم

خواتي باجر بطرش كل الطلبيات ..

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

> السلام عليكم الغاليه الصراحه الزيت حسيته حلو واسمحيلي ظنيت فيج وبغيت اسال بطلب 4 بتسويلي خصم ؟
> ومشكوره

----------


## مـــــريم

/,,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

ربي يوفقج يالغلاااا ..

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

خواتي طرشت كل الطلبيات اليوم وهلافيكم 0508724184

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

> أم علي11الغاليه الزيت وايد عيبني وحسيت بفرق حتى خواتي استانسو عليه ياريت اتطرشينه باقرب فرصه ضروووري
> ومشكوووووووووووره

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

.........

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## أم شيخوو123

مووووفقه

----------


## مـــــريم

هلااا

----------


## مـــــريم

hiiiiiii

----------


## مـــــريم

هلا..

----------


## Little Steps



----------


## مـــــريم

حياكم

----------


## مـــــريم

HIIII

----------


## مـــــريم

هلا..

----------


## مـــــريم

هلا..

----------


## مـــــريم

هلا فيكم

----------


## مـــــريم

هلا..

----------


## مـــــريم

هلا ..

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>igh

----------


## مـــــريم

هلاااا

----------


## مـــــريم

جمعة طيبة

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>هلا

----------


## مـــــريم

هلا...

----------


## مـــــريم

هلا..

----------


## لعيونك ابوي

الله يوفقج غاليتي

----------


## نوراسلام

موفقة اختي ولي عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

اغتنموا الفرصة باجي يوم واااحد والسعر بيرجع 350

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>MMM

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>MMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

> هلا الغالية 
> أنا منت طالبة من عندج زيت مريم من شهر والحمدالله حسيت بالنتيجة من أسبوعين من الاستخدام واستخدمته لبنتي الصغيرة وطلع لها الشعر بسرعة وهذا فرحني وايد لأنه في إخوانها كان ياخذ وقت طويل
> ومشكووووووووورة وايد
> المهم بغيت أطلب منج لربيعتي

----------


## مـــــريم

>>MMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>MMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMmm>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>MMMM

----------


## بنت الوصل

بالتوفيج ان شاء الله

----------


## غلا القحطاني

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ 

تذكري أن الله يراك 

تذكري أن الله يراك 

تذكري أن الله يراك 

تذكري أن الله يراك 

تذكري أن الله يراك 

تذكري أن الله يراك 

تذكري أن الله يراك

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## زهرة الليل86

السلام عليكم حبيبتي مريم 
انا ماخذه من عندج زيت مريم بس عندي كم سؤال عنه 
لازم يومية احط منه؟
اذا سويت مساج من احطه عادي؟ واذا بعد استخدمه كحمام زيت يعني مع البخار لو لا ؟
انا اول ايام بدا يطيح من حطيته وبعدها ابتدا يخف التساقط اتوقع لأن تعود عليه الشعر مو ؟
وسؤال اخييير هو من البرد الي في البيت مرات اشوفه جامد فسرت وحطيته عند الشباك وصحيح رجع لوضعه الطبيعي فعادي ما يخترب من الشمس؟؟
والسموحه منج وانتظر اجابتج بفارغ الصبر

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>MMM

----------


## M!SS UAE

شو حجم غرشة الزيت هذه عشان تكون بهالسعر ..؟؟

----------


## مـــــريم

> Danat-DXB
> شوفي حبوبه انا صار لي 4 شهور تقريبا استخدم زيت مريم 
> بس نصيحه اذا انتي معرسه و ما تقدرين اتخلين الزيت يرقد رقاد في شعرج لا اتخسرين فلوسج ع الفاضي 
> يعني انا اغسل شعري مرتين في الاسبوع اليوم اللي اغسل فيه شعري انشفه و عقب احط الزيت بقطارة الادويه ع الفروه و اسوي مساج لمدة ربع ساعه طبعا ما تغسلينه اتخلينه اقل شيء ثلاث اربع ايام و عقب تغسلينه بشامبو بيبي جونسون و من تغسلينه اتردين اتكررينه هو فيه ريحه خفيفه ريحة جوز الهند بقولج النتيجه انا شعري غلظ وااايد عن قبل لاني كنت مسويه حنا الفرد و شعري اتساقط و خف بس الحمدلله الحين رد شعري غليظ و الطول هو يطول بس انا كنت شهريا اقصه عشان اتخلص من الحنا و الحين الحمدلله اتخلصت من الحنا و شعري صار قطعة وحده لين اخر ظهري و الحين جريب الزيت يخلص من عندي رغم انه فادني واااايد بس مب مفكره اكمل عليه لانه غالي و صاحبته موول ما اطيع اتنقص و شكلي بكمل ويه جماعت زيت ترشوب لانه موجود في كل مكان و سعره زين مقدور عليه

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

نص لتر

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMM

----------


## الساحرة

انا شعري للكتف 

متى بيوصل للركبه ؟ عقب كم اسبوع ؟

----------


## زهرة الليل86

مااااااااااااااارديتي على اسألتي مررررررريم

----------


## زهرة الليل86

> السلام عليكم حبيبتي مريم 
> انا ماخذه من عندج زيت مريم بس عندي كم سؤال عنه 
> لازم يومية احط منه؟
> اذا سويت مساج من احطه عادي؟ واذا بعد استخدمه كحمام زيت يعني مع البخار لو لا ؟
> انا اول ايام بدا يطيح من حطيته وبعدها ابتدا يخف التساقط اتوقع لأن تعود عليه الشعر مو ؟
> وسؤال اخييير هو من البرد الي في البيت مرات اشوفه جامد فسرت وحطيته عند الشباك وصحيح رجع لوضعه الطبيعي فعادي ما يخترب من الشمس؟؟
> والسموحه منج وانتظر اجابتج بفارغ الصبر


وينج مريم انتظر الرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>MMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’ةة

----------


## مـــــريم

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة الليل86 
السلام عليكم حبيبتي مريم 
وعليكم السلام حبيبتي
انا ماخذه من عندج زيت مريم بس عندي كم سؤال عنه 
لازم يومية احط منه؟
لا عيوني حطيه مثلا السبت واغسلي شعرج الاربعاء ورجعي حطيه الاربعاء وغسليه السبت وشوفي شعرج كيف بصير طول وكثافه ونعومه ..اذا سويت مساج من احطه عادي؟ واذا بعد استخدمه كحمام زيت يعني مع البخار لو لا ؟
حبيبتي حطي كمية مقدار ملعقتين طعام وسوي مساج.. حبيبتي انا ماجت جربته مع البخار ..انا اول ايام بدا يطيح من حطيته وبعدها ابتدا يخف التساقط اتوقع لأن تعود عليه الشعر مو ؟
شي طبيعي حياتي يطيح اشوي وبعدين بتلاحظين الشعر ليديد كيف بيظهر وقصي اطرافة سيده..
وسؤال اخييير هو من البرد الي في البيت مرات اشوفه جامد فسرت وحطيته عند الشباك وصحيح رجع لوضعه الطبيعي فعادي ما يخترب من الشمس؟؟
حبيبتي الغاليه حطيه في دولاب المطبخ أحسن او تكرمين في الحمام .. وراح يدفا ويذوب ..والسموحه منج وانتظر اجابتج بفارغ الصبر
مسموحه الغلا وسامحيني عالتاخير  :Smile:  واذا احتجتي شي عندج الخاص ورقمي اذا تبينه هم اعطيج اياه ع الخاص..

----------


## مـــــريم

> انا شعري للكتف 
> 
> متى بيوصل للركبه ؟ عقب كم اسبوع ؟


هلا عيوني من الجتف للخصر 3 شهور بس انتظمي ولا تغسلين شعرج دوم كل سبت واربعاء بس يكفي وشوفي شعرج كيف بيتخبل..

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<MMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<<MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,.’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>.

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<,

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>><MMMMM

----------


## عيون المها2

موووفقه عزيزتي ..

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’,’’

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,,,,,’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’ة

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’,

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>.

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

......ز

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

>><<><><><

----------


## مـــــريم

’’.’.’.’.’

----------


## مـــــريم

سارعوا فالكميه محدوده

----------


## مـــــريم

...........

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

.....,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

..,,.,.,.

----------


## مـــــريم

.....,.,.

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,.,.,.,.

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

.,,,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

>>?>?>>?>

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<<<>

----------


## مـــــريم

.......

----------


## مـــــريم

.,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم

.....,,

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>MMM

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>MMMM

----------


## Cute Gurl

موووفقه

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم

....,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMm

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

,,.,...,.’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>هلا

----------


## مـــــريم

قربت هالدفعة اتخلص الحق ما تلحق :Smile:

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>mmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

>MMMMMM

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## مـــــريم

’ة’ة’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<mmm

----------


## مـــــريم

<<MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<<MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

,’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

حياكم :Smile:

----------


## مـــــريم

هلا...

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>MMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

هلا..

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<MMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’,’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’,’,’,

----------


## مـــــريم

,,’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’ة

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<MMMMMM

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله.

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله..

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله...

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله..,

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله,.,

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله<

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله..,.,

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله<>

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله’,

----------


## مذهــله

,.,,...استغفر الله

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله,,,,,,

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله,.؟

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله..
استغفر الله

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله
.

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله,.,.

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله,...,

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله,’,’,,’

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله......

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله.؟؟؟

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله,,,,

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله,,,,.

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله.,.,.,

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله.........

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله؟...

----------


## مذهــله

استغفر الله,,,,.,,

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله.

----------


## مذهــله

أستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله,,,,,,

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْ~

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْ~~

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْ~ْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْ~ءئ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْ~ْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْ~ْ~ْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْ~ْ~ْ~

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْ~ْ~~~

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْXXXXXxْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْ~~~~~ْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْ~ْ~~

----------


## مـــــريم

..........

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## EMEE_84

موفقة

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MmMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

,,.,.,,

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْ~

----------


## مذهــله

~~~~~~~

----------


## مذهــله

}}}}}}}

----------


## مذهــله

ٍٍٍٍٍٍ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

}}}}}ْ

----------


## مذهــله

}}}}}ْْْْْْْ}}}}}}}}

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْْْ}}

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْ~~~

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْْ~~

----------


## مذهــله

}ْْْْْْْْ}

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْ~~~

----------


## مذهــله

~~~~~~~~~~~ْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْ~ْ~ْ~ْ~

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْء

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

,,’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

<<mmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<nn

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله.

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله..

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله...

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله....

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله.....

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله......

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله.

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله,,

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله,

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله’,

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله..

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله~

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله~~

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدللهْ

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدللهْ.

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدللهِ

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدللهْ,.

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدللهْْ

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدلله,,ْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْ~

----------


## مذهــله

~~ْْْْْْْْْ~~

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْْْْْ~ْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْ}

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْْْ~~

----------


## مذهــله

الحمدللهْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْْْْْ~~~ْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْ~ْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْ~ْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْ~ْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْ~ْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْ~ْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْ~ْْْْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْ~ْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْْْْْْ~ْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْْْْْ~ْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْ~~~~ْْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْ~ْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْ~ْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْ

----------


## مذهــله

ْ~ْْْْْْْْْْْْ~ْ~

----------


## غزلالز

هلا انا بعد ابغي راسليني على الخاص موفقه

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<,

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<

----------


## بنِت الْشارجه

موفقة اختي ^^

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMm

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMm

----------


## امايل

هلا أختي أريد أطلب زيت مريم شعري وايد يطيح وخفيف أم سيف العين اريد حبة فقط لتجربة

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’ من عيوني بس اختي امسحي بياناتج ورقمج ..

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ام عبدالله...

لوسمحتي كم طول الغرشة؟؟

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

............

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

خواتي انا طرشت جميع الطلباات فديتكن ..

----------


## رهييفه1

هلــا اختي مريم



اذا استخدمنا الزييت استخدام منتظم يعني بحدود شهرين

جمم غرششة زييت يبالنا ؟؟؟

----------


## حبة البركة

بتووفيج

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,وصلت الدفعه اليديه فريييييشش

----------


## مـــــريم

> هلــا اختي مريم
> 
> 
> 
> اذا استخدمنا الزييت استخدام منتظم يعني بحدود شهرين
> 
> جمم غرششة زييت يبالنا ؟؟؟



غرشة ونص تقريبا حبيبتي ..

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMmm

----------


## shbany

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هلا الغالية : مريم

حبيت أكتب شهادتي للزيت العجيب هنيه في الموضوع 

أنا ما طلبت منج شخصياً .. بس .. ربيعتي دوم تطلب من عندج ونصحتني فيه 
وقلتلها يالله اطلبيلي واحد وبجرب وماكنت متحمسه وايد للنتيجه لأني ياما جربت وما ستفدت
كان هذا في شهر 12/2010

المهم: استخدمته لين هذا الشهر يعني تقريبا 6 شهور 
وحبيت أنقل نتيجتي لج مع أني ماعرفج ولا جد راسلتج 

النتيجة:
وقف التساقط
طول شعري وايد والحمد لله وصل تحت الخصر كان تحت الجتف
نعومة خياليه مافي تشابك أبدا
ولمعه حلوه حتى بعد ما أغسل الدهان

والشي المدهش في هذا الدهان واللي يميزه عن باقي المنتجات 
أن فيه شعر صغير يطلعلي في الفروة وكان يبين يوم ألبس الشيله 
وعلى فكرة والأماكن اللي كانت خفيفه في راسي صارت غليضه والحمد الله 

وأقولج في النهاية 
مشكورة أنج خبرتينا عنه 

والفضل أولا لله 
ثم لج 
ولدهانج العجيب شعري صار صحي وطويل وغليض وناعم 

شو أحلى من جذه نتيجه 

أنا خلاص قررت ما أستخدم غيرة 

أبغي أربع علب لو سمحتي 
بطرشلج البيانات على الخاص

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> هلا الغالية : مريم
> 
> حبيت أكتب شهادتي للزيت العجيب هنيه في الموضوع 
> 
> أنا ما طلبت منج شخصياً .. بس .. ربيعتي دوم تطلب من عندج ونصحتني فيه 
> وقلتلها يالله اطلبيلي واحد وبجرب وماكنت متحمسه وايد للنتيجه لأني ياما جربت وما ستفدت
> كان هذا في شهر 12/2010
> ...




مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووره فديتج ع نقل تجربتج والله اسعدني ردج والله يوفجج حبيبتي..

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

..........

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMm

----------


## سلامه^^

موفقه خيتوو

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<

----------


## Haymana

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتـــــــك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضـــــــالك 

وأعوذ بك ,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقـــــك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتـــــك 
وتذهب عني أفضالــــك

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

> شحالج اختي مريم اولا مشكورة على الزيت الرائع لان وقف التساقط عندي ونبت الشعر من يديد وابا اطلب بعد

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

,’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

وصلتني دفعه يديده ويسامحوني كل خواتي الي طلبوا مني زيت من اسبوع لليوم وما وصلهم ببدا من باجر اطرشهن يعني خلال 3او 4 ايام بيوصلكم والسمووووووحه..

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

//mmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كسوله وادلع 
انا مره طالبه زيت مريم امي وخواتي جربنه امي شعرها استوى طويل وحتى ما يطيح ماشاء الله واختي قاصه شعرها وكان مايطول واختي الثانيه شعرها خفيف بعد وماكان يطول والحين الحمدلله

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMM<

----------


## أم سالمَ

**

*إن مرَّت الأيام ولم تروني؛ فهذه مشاركاتي فـتذكروني*
*وإن غبت ولم تجدوني أكون وقتها بحاجة للدعاء فادعُو لي*

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMM<<

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,و

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## ليالي الربيع

:SubhanAllah: 
بتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmM

----------


## مـــــريم

<MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

<MMMMMm

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<<

----------


## كلي أمل بالله

يزاج الله خير أختي مريم

وصلني الحين

وإن شاء لله بجربه .. وأسأل الله الإعانة

لي رجعة بإذن الله

----------


## مـــــريم

> هلا والله اختي مريم
> 
> ابااااااااااااج تسامحيني لاني ظلمتج ويااااي وكنت اعتقد ان زيتج طيح لي شعري بس والله عقب النتايج اللي شفتها على شعري تخلبلت وقلت لازم استسمح منها واللي طيح شعري الصبغه لان زيتج نبت لي شعر يديد انا ماخذه عنج من فتره طويله وان شاء الله من تخلص الغرش اللي عندي برجع اشتري بس ابااااااااج تسامحيني

----------


## مـــــريم

> يزاج الله خير أختي مريم
> 
> وصلني الحين
> 
> وإن شاء لله بجربه .. وأسأل الله الإعانة
> 
> لي رجعة بإذن الله


ان شاء الله بتبشريني فديتج.

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ
•̣̇•آللّهُمَ صَلّیۓِ ۈسَلّمْ عَلۓِ سَيّدنَآ مُحَمّدْ••̣̇

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## جوهرة مكنونة

مرحبا اختي مريم
ممكن تشيكين على الخاص

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## خديو بنت سعيد

الغاليه وصلتج رسالتي ع الخاص؟

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## الشوق999

اختي مريم انا طرشتلج من شويه عالخاص بغيت اقولج باخذ غرشتين بدال وحده 

عسب الخصم هع هع 

صححي الطلب بدل غرشه غرشتين 

وشكرا

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

,’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Cute Gurl

موووفقه

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMm

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## خديو بنت سعيد

ماجربته بعدني 
لازم هالشامبو الي ذكرتيه 
شامبو الاطفال تقصدين الاصفر

----------


## مـــــريم

///nmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

> ماجربته بعدني 
> لازم هالشامبو الي ذكرتيه 
> شامبو الاطفال تقصدين الاصفر


بيجون وايد اوكي فديتج

----------


## مـــــريم

............

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmm

----------


## أنفاسك دخون

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## BINT SHJ

up up up up up up

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## فجيره

الصوره اللي ف اعلانج الحرمه اقصد الكل يحطيها ف اعلانه للشعر ؟
نبا نشوف النتاج

----------


## مـــــريم

عيدكم مبارك :Smile:

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مـــــريم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدماني1
> 
> ...

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## الهنوف الحلوه

موووووووووووووفقه

----------


## ام شهد120

بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## دموووع*

بالتوفيج يالغلا

----------


## مـــــريم

,’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## Qatwoo

لا اله الاالله .. محمد رسول الله

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’,,,’’

----------


## أم ريا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قريت أختي عن الزيت وتشجعت اطلب منه 

كيف التوصيل انا ساكنة في ابوظبي

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قريت أختي عن الزيت وتشجعت اطلب منه 
> 
> كيف التوصيل انا ساكنة في ابوظبي


طرشيلي ع الخاص اسمج وامارتج ورقمج والعدد وبيوصلج للبيت فديتج ..

----------


## باربي

بالتوفيج غناتي

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

وصلت شحنه يديده حياكن

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

وصلت شحنه يديده حياكن.

----------


## مـــــريم

وصلت شحنه يديده حياكن..

----------


## مـــــريم

وصلت شحنه يديده حياكن...

----------


## مـــــريم

وصلت شحنه يديده حياكن,

----------


## مـــــريم

وصلت شحنه يديده حياكن,,

----------


## مـــــريم

وصلت شحنه يديده حياكن

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## m14

اختي ... صندوق رسايلج فل ..ممكن تفضييييه..,؟؟

----------


## مـــــريم

وعدنا

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

وصلتني شحنه من الهند حياكم قبل نفاذ الكمية

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’ةNNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## مـــــريم

>>>>>>>>

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

حياكم

----------


## مـــــريم

> حابه أطلب منج الزيت للمرة الثانية لأنه ما شاء الله رهيييييييييييب
> كان شعري لين جتفي وعقب شهرين تقريباً استوى لين آخر ظهري ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
> حتى كنت مرة سايرة عزيمة وربيعاتي موجودات فتحت شعري أعدله وكلهم قالولي ما شاء الله شعرج طول ومستغربين 
> 
> أنصح أي وحدة تبغي شعرها يطول مالها إلا زيت مريم عجييييب بدون ما أبالغ خل يجربون روحهم ويشوفون

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

...,,,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## أسيرة الماضي

> والزيت بمجرد ما تتعود عليه فروة الراس راح يطول ابسررررررعه.. وينفع للصغار والكبار وللحامل وريحته مقبوووووووولة ..


عادي استخدمه للبيبي 
يعني بنوته عمرها كم من شهر .........؟

----------


## مـــــريم

........

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## أسيرة الماضي

> عادي استخدمه للبيبي 
> يعني بنوته عمرها كم من شهر .........؟


 :Smile:

----------


## أإأم زيووود

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتـــــــك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضـــــــالك 

وأعوذ بك ,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقـــــك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتـــــك 
وتذهب عني أفضالــــك

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMM<M

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMM<

----------


## مـــــريم

,’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

<<<<<<<

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

<MMMMM

----------


## بنت الطموح

لـلـــرفــــع  :Smile:

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’ة

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMM<M

----------


## مـــــريم

NNNNNN

----------


## مـــــريم

MNMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

NBBBBMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

nbbbbbbbbbb

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’,

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’,’

----------


## مـــــريم

:12 (5):

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’لا اله الا الله..........

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’\\\\\\

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’\\\\\\

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم



----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

..................

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMM<<

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

11111

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

NMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmM

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmmmmmm

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## احتاجك..

_اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن ._

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

وصلتني شحنة يديده حياااااااكن خواتي

----------


## مـــــريم

mmmmmm

----------


## ~ على مستوى ~

موفقه اختي مريــــــــــــــــم

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

MMMMMMM

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## بدوية والنعم

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## مـــــريم

’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## DANTELL

يغلق لتجاوز الالف رد

----------

